# Giant Stock Wheels or Neuvation Wheels



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tried this over in the Giant forum but got no response. Got a new 2011 Defy Advanced 3 Compact today. Stock Wheels look OK, But wondering, when I have time I am thinking of switching out the stock wheels for my existing Neuvation M28 Aero Wheels. Which wheels would be the better choice? I have just over 2000 miles on the M28s. They have held up very well and roll extremely well.

What would be the differences / better choice between the M28s and the stock Giant P-R2 rims with Formula Sealed Cartridge hubs. The Neuvations weigh 733g / 993g without QRs. The Giant front wheel weighs 3 oz more. (dont know about the rear yet)

Also have new Vittoria Zaffiro Pro 23s tires on the Neuvations. The Giant came with Kenda Kriterium L3r 25s. Keep the stock or opt for the Zaffiro's?

Here are the Neuvations on my existing bike - Felt Z100. Black Rims, Chrome Hubs, Bladed Spokes:


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Everything I have ever bought from Giant has been first class and very good quality. 

The wheels I bought from Neuvation totally tacoed out on me and failed during an easy spin. Naturally, after having the Neuvation experience I vowed off them for life. The Neuvation bladed spokes were horrible in crosswinds and flexed way to much for me to be comfortable on.

However seeing that you have ridden Neuvations and enjoy them, why not stay with them and sell your Giant wheels on ebay. See, everyone's experiences can be different. You need to take your product knowledge and use it. I will take my experiences and do the same. There is really no reason to ask a question that you already have the answer to. Post a pic of your new Giant, I would love to see it. ..Have fun!


----------



## BergMann (Mar 14, 2004)

You've got both wheels right there: why not go out and put them through their paces?
You're not talking about the difference between a Zipp 808 and a box-profile rim aerodynamically, so it's going to come down to ride quality.
If I were you, I'd go out and do a 15-20 mile hilly loop on the new wheels, stop by home & swap wheels, and go ride it again.
I know I for one would be interested in hearing how the Giant wheels ride.
I'm considering picking up a set of their new 2012 P-SLR1 wheels when they come out.
Are the wheels that came on your bike also the newer, 21mm wide, DT-produced clincher rim design?


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

You already have the Neuvation wheels so why not try them on the Giant and see if you like them better? 

If there are different number of cogs between the bike then you will have to swap the cassette too. If you don't know how to swap a cassette then it is time to get the tools and learn how


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hooben said:


> The Neuvation bladed spokes were horrible in crosswinds.
> 
> Post a pic of your new Giant, I would love to see it. ..Have fun!


Yes I have experienced that a time or 3 with the bladed spokes.

I do have all the tools, so doing the change out will be more or less easy. Swap and ride then seems to be the way to go since there does not seem to be any major "yes" or "Wow" factors on the Neuvations.

Pics coming later today.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I love my Neuvation wheels. They've given me no trouble for over 3 or 4000 miles. Still true and roll good. I think Hooben might have got a set that simply didn't get built as they should have. I do agree with the other posters: try both and see what you like more.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Picture Time. No Neuvations Yet. But nice none the less.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3549677-post32.html


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I think you made a good choice on the bike you got, especially seeing the number of spacers under the old stem. As to the wheels: I wouldn't be surprised if the rims come from the same manufacturer as the Neuvations do. The differences would be all brass nipples, different spokes and hubs. Machine built wheels usually don't stay true as long, but you can always get them trued up by hand with an experienced builder.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I am going to get a few sheets of the New Neuvation "N" decals. Just heard from them that I can do this. So the Shinny chrome ones will be no more.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Try both. Ride the ones you like.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Heading out to do some miles on the installed Neuvations. So I am guessing from a "quality of wheel" point of view there is no major difference??

Yesterday I rode the Stock Giant Wheel set with Stock Kenda 25 tires. Today I am riding the Neuvation M28s with Zaffiro Pro 23s. On my gram scale, just the wheel set / tire switch out dropped the weight by 8oz with the Neuvations. So more info after the ride. But here is the side by side view for cosmetics (except better sun with the Neuvations). Also if I keep the Neuvations, I will upgrade the decal to the new "N" decal getting rid of the chrome look.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Long legs, short torso? Otherwise, your frame looks a bit undersized?


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

mimason said:


> Long legs, short torso? Otherwise, your frame looks a bit undersized?


Yes and Yes. I am 5' 8.5". I have a 33" inseam as measure via Wrench Science method. And My ability to bend at the waist is limited. 

I rode both the M/L and M giant. The M/L had my seat pushed way forward for me to reach the hoods comfortably. BUT, the M/L is just about exactly the same size as the bike I was riding (see the felt above) yet I always felt to stretched out on it. Giant has me right in the middle of their sizing for a M (5'7" - 5'10"). I wanted less reach. And the shop I went to had the option of either and the fitter put me on a M.

I do like the shorter wheelbase and more compact fit.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just in from riding, here is what I learned.

Wheel Test. Yesterday Giant Stock and Today Neuvation M28
Conditions:
- Same Loop
- Same time of Day
- 8-10* Hotter today
- Maybe More Tired / Less Recovered today
- Ave and Max HR were both 5 beats Higher today
- Max Speed was faster Yesterday
- Ave Speed and time faster today
- I believe I was more tired today

Time was about a minute faster on the Neuvations. Speed was up from 17.6 to 18 mph on a 10 mile ride. Felt no real difference in either wheel. Flex seemed about the same ... pretty much non existent on either wheel set. I feel the Neuvations roll a little better free rolling. And the Giant has play in the front hub, so a bearing is probably out and needs to be tapped in, but it is under warranty so no issue there.

So it pretty much comes down to weight and looks for me. Just depends on what I like better in terms of cosmetics and weight. 8oz difference between the 2 sets. Neuvations are lighter.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is Neuvations new "N" decal on the M28s. They can be purchased from Neuvation.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i like the new decals. i have 2 sets of neuvations..one has the old 'chrome' look ala the poster above and the others have the black outlined logo. the N looks better imo


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

nyvram said:


> i like the new decals. i have 2 sets of neuvations..one has the old 'chrome' look ala the poster above and the others have the black outlined logo. the N looks better imo


Yeah I got the "N's" a few weeks ago. Loving the stealth look of the new logo. Ride so far has been great. Logged over 400 miles on the bike so far.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Neuvations have been working fine for me and a few other very experienced riders around here. Great customer service too. I would not hesitate to recommend them if they conform to what you're looking for. If you're a totally weight weenie, you can pull the stickers off and save 14 gm on a wheel set. This is for the longer full "Neuvation" stickers.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

i can't imagine Giant's stock wheels would be any good. most road bikes stock wheels are far from ideal. you already said the giant wheels were 8 oz heavier (btw, wheels are usually measured in grams) thats half a lb, depending on where that weight is, it can be significant. If the giants have brass nipples, and the neuvations alloy, that will save you 20 grams off the perimeter of the wheel. If the neuvation rim is lighter than the giant, that also saves you more weight at the rim; where it matters most. You should consider upgrading your tires. Michelin pro3race are selling for $35 or lss all over the place now and they roll great. A few months ago they were 65-$70


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

motobecane69 said:


> Michelin pro3race are selling for $35 or lss all over the
> place now and they roll great. A few months ago they were 65-$70


Hmmm .... Wish I would have known this before I bought the Vittoria Zaffiro Pros. Good news, they dont seem to last that long. So I will probably get new tires in a year or less.

With the Neuvations. I have had great success with them. These are the wheels that were on my last bike and I transferred them over. The have 2100 miles on them and are still in great shape. And YES, Neuvation CS is top notch.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

MRM1 said:


> Hmmm .... Wish I would have known this before I bought the Vittoria Zaffiro Pros..


I've been getting Pro3s from Amazon for $38 and free shipping. Last Pro3 rear lasted me 3000 miles. They are being supplanted by the new Pro4s now.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

looigi said:


> I've been getting Pro3s from Amazon for $38 and free shipping. Last Pro3 rear lasted me 3000 miles. They are being supplanted by the new Pro4s now.


 In one review I read where they Pro3s are tight. With my Neuvations, I have a hard time with tires and if the Pro3s are known to be tight, that would be a problem for the install. The Neuvations are hard to get most any tire on, and Some tires are near impossible. Not a good idea if you flat on a ride.


----------

